# A bill to end ALL semi-auto's and accessories



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...ng-assault-weapons/ar-BBJD8DK?ocid=spartandhp

Here is the fine print.

https://www.scribd.com/document/372...ft500noi&source=impactradius&medium=affiliate


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Idiocy... they go to the trouble writing a bill for banning assault weapons and semi auto rifles and shotguns then specifically exclude M1 Garands, M1 carbines and Mini14's ??? wtf?


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Idiocy... they go to the trouble writing a bill for banning assault weapons and semi auto rifles and shotguns then specifically exclude M1 Garands, M1 carbines and Mini14's ??? wtf?
> 
> -DallanC


But the M1's and Mini14 are not scary like the AR's are.

I was watching a Senator from Florida tonight on CSpan talking about how much damage a round from a AR type rifle does compared to a handgun. He didn't mention that a rifle round is inherently more powerful than a round from a handgun but we should ban the AR type rifles because of this. The funny thing he didn't say a thing about the actual cartridge that is fired in them but just the rifle. And he said that he had been a hunter all his life.

As they say fact is stranger than fiction.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Critter said:


> But the M1's and Mini14 are not scary like the AR's are.
> 
> I was watching a Senator from Florida tonight on CSpan talking about how much damage a round from a AR type rifle does compared to a handgun. He didn't mention that a rifle round is inherently more powerful than a round from a handgun but we should ban the AR type rifles because of this. The funny thing he didn't say a thing about the actual cartridge that is fired in them but just the rifle. And he said that he had been a hunter all his life.
> 
> As they say fact is stranger than fiction.


Yet goob is out shooting friggin buffalo with a handgun :shock:


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I am sick and tired of the treatment the NRA has been getting. In response to this ridiculous bill and the companies dropping their partnerships with NRA members, I joined the NRA today. Probably should have joined many years ago, but I had always hoped they would embrace hunting more, not just firearms. Doesn't matter now, they are in my mind the single biggest protection for the 2nd amendment that we have. I hope we see a big spike in NRA memberships in response to this minority movement to restrict firearms.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

toasty said:


> I am sick and tired of the treatment the NRA has been getting. In response to this ridiculous bill and the companies dropping their partnerships with NRA members, I joined the NRA today. Probably should have joined many years ago, but I had always hoped they would embrace hunting more, not just firearms. Doesn't matter now, they are in my mind the single biggest protection for the 2nd amendment that we have. I hope we see a big spike in NRA memberships in response to this minority movement to restrict firearms.


Joined Sunday because of this. I to am sick of the bull and see them as the only line of defense for 2A.

I just hope my kids, who are being raised right, will still have this freedom when they come of age.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The only way they could ever get another "assault weapons ban" passed is if they allowed existing firearms to be "grandfathered in". The last bill did it... even the 1968 NFA allowed M16s to be grandfathered in.

That is why I picked up a few lowers. At $40 per lower, I can get a few and give to my boy, even grandkids when that time comes along. I actually have 3 more lowers currently enroute, I happened to buy them just before the shooting when they were on a super sale. Seems a run is taking place on guns though (again), as the company I ordered them from was completely sold out a few days later (after the shooting). So many people placed orders it created a huge backlog that has taken alot of time for things to get shipped.

Worst case and they do a full on ban, I'll put them in a gun trust that allows family members to access. Thinking towards the future.


-DallanC


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Think most that own an AR would say "you wanna bet!" to a law making you turn them in.

Wish mine didn't fall into the lake last summer while crappie fishing...


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Well, its being reported that Trump stated they should add Feinstein's assault weapon bill to the Toomey/Manchin bill. His statement, reiterated again a minute later, seemed very sincere. Never saw that coming.

Video

That said, he also looked dead serious when he confronted Pence on due process and confiscating weapons from an assumed mentally ill person first and then going to court later. I sure hope that doesn't go anywhere. We have due process for a reason and actively advocating against it at the highest level of office is bound to lead to abuse. Beyond that, its the state's job to prove a person needs to be involuntarily committed and therefor lose his right to bear arms (temporarily if appealed in the future). The implication of this is police could confiscate ayones weapons IF they assume you are mentally ill. No more 3 day holding period for observation by trained professionals, just the observation of police officers. Seems blatantly unconstitutional to me.

Wow. Topsy Turvy day with lots of unexpected news.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

backcountry said:


> *Well, its being reported that Trump stated they should add Feinstein's assault weapon bill to the Toomey/Manchin bill. His statement, reiterated again a minute later, seemed very sincere. Never saw that coming. *
> 
> Video
> 
> ...


Yeah WOW! I really wonder how many shades of 'gray' Trump has. It seems as if somebody gave him a slight notion that the earth was square he would believe it. 
The NRA has just got to be livid about this....unbelievable....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*the thunderboomer*



RandomElk16 said:


> Yet goob is out shooting friggin buffalo with a handgun :shock:


And a couple elk.

Top of the page!!!

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> And a couple elk.
> 
> Top of the page!!!
> 
> .


Maybe you should have used the hand cannon for chasing the little baaa baaa baaas over the mountain last year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*How are we gonna fight off the Zombies now?*



GaryFish said:


> Maybe you should have used the hand cannon for chasing the little baaa baaa baaas over the mountain last year.


ouch

Funny you should say that. I took the Thunderboomer on the first, of what ended up being many, sheep hunts and the guide got pissed.

I need to finish that story, that thread, on my ill-fated, demoralizing, financially painful, once-in-a-lifetime sheep hunt. It's painful, still.

I read the bill and don't see where it's ending ALL semi-autos and accessories. It looks pretty close to the same assault weapon ban we had from 1995 thru 2004, from what I can remember anyway.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> ouch
> 
> Funny you should say that. I took the Thunderboomer on the first, of what ended up being many, sheep hunts and the guide got pissed.
> 
> ...


I still say that we need to get together some time and compare notes for both of our hunts. Your sheep hunt and my grizzly hunt. They both had the same outcome, both with amount of coin and nothing much to show for it.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

toasty said:


> I am sick and tired of the treatment the NRA has been getting. In response to this ridiculous bill and the companies dropping their partnerships with NRA members, I joined the NRA today. Probably should have joined many years ago, but I had always hoped they would embrace hunting more, not just firearms. Doesn't matter now, they are in my mind the single biggest protection for the 2nd amendment that we have. I hope we see a big spike in NRA memberships in response to this minority movement to restrict firearms.


I joined the NRA last week, and probably should have a long time ago.. time to join this fight!


----------

